# Bremsbeläge selber herstellen



## JP Trialer (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte nur mal fragen ob jemand weiß wie man Bremsbeläge herstellt.

kann man die mit einfachsten mitteln zuhause im Kochtopf oder draußen mim gaskocher mischen?

oder wie funktioniert das.

grüße Josch


----------



## ecols (10. Juli 2009)

kauf dir inlinerrollen und fang das schnitzen an..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (10. Juli 2009)

da kann man ja schlecht die mischung selber variieren.

ich will ja ein wenig experimentieren


----------



## MaxTTH (10. Juli 2009)

Ähm das ist nicht so einfach .. ich mach die Dinger selbst .. wenn du keine Vorkenntnisse hast oder an verschiedenste Materialien ran kommst kannst dus eigentlich vergessen. Ich hab die Tests nur mit Hilfe von Lorenz Hoffmann der mir die Pads gemacht hat und meinen Studenten Kollegen (Kunststofftechnik) machen können. Bald gehen meine unter 15  raus und sind nach den ersten Eindrücken anderer vergleichbar mit den Coustels.
Grüße


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. Juli 2009)

ich glaube er will von den cousts weg , am Hydroxx2 ziehen die einfach nicht richtig, haben viele das problem aufm wettbewerb... alle müssen sich dazu immer ne schöne ladung bitumen raufklatschen 
Janni empfiehlt Tryall Beläge...


----------



## duro e (10. Juli 2009)

ich kann auch nur bestens tryall empfelen , gelb sind eigentlich die besten für trockendes wetter , grün und rot sollen bei nässe ganz gut sein .

ich würd aber auch mal gern die tth pads bald mal probieren wenn meine tryall auf sind .


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. Juli 2009)

bei mir haben die braunen und roten am xtp mal gut gezogen, aber mein bruder ist zu der zeit dann cousts am xtp gefahren, das war göttlich...
Ich finde immernoch die Cousts hauen alles um, im moment bremsen sie so geil (mit brakebooster) das die bremse nach hinten fast 100% zu ist.
Warum sie am 26er hydroxx nicht funktionieren, keine ahnung, wahrscheinlich ist der rahmen nicht steif genug, oder andersrum.
hatte ich beim monty auch das aufeinmal nichts mehr gebremst hat


----------



## MaxTTH (10. Juli 2009)

Ich kann euch dazu auch noch sagen es kommt viel mehr als man denkt auf das Alu der Felge an. Auf der Alex Felge (extrem hartes Alu) hauen fast alle Beläge gut rein, Cousts und meine natürlich Brutal. Auf weichen (bsp NU die ich im mom fahr) hält kein Belag gescheit, ich hab alles ausprobiert. Also achtet drauf was ihr euch für Felgen zulegt, das bewirkt viel!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. Juli 2009)

Die Tryall ist auch weich oder ? da gehen die Cousts richtig gut eigentlich..


----------



## duro e (10. Juli 2009)

also alexrims ist ja eigentlich so das beste , hatte ich am 20er gemerkt . die beläge fetzten da alle , echo und tryall sollen auch recht hart sein vom alu .


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. Juli 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> also alexrims ist ja eigentlich so das beste , hatte ich am 20er gemerkt . die beläge fetzten da alle , echo und tryall sollen auch recht hart sein vom alu .



wo hastn das gehört, die tryall ist weich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (10. Juli 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ich glaube er will von den cousts weg , am Hydroxx2 ziehen die einfach nicht richtig



also das nenne ich mal ne Lüge 

zu7mindest bei mir ziehen se Prima.

und deswegen will ich das auch nicht.

ich will das einfach mal ausprobieren 

also an diverse materialien komme ich dran.

da hab eich gute kontakte


Ne CNC fräse hätte ich auch zur verfügung.

Nur was ich halt nicht weiß :

Wie stelle ich den Belag  an sich her.
Wie muss di eMischung ca. sein?
klar das keiner der gute beläge herstellt seine Mischung rausrückt


----------



## MaxTTH (10. Juli 2009)

Du wirst sicher gemerkt haben das es auch da riesige Unterschiede gibt. Die Cousts sind hart, die TryAll sind weich, die gelben von Lorenz halten grad mal 2 Wochen weil Sie superweich sind. Ja da hast du recht das wird dir wohl keiner verraten, aber wenn du damit auf den Markt willst wirst du merken das der Bedarf gar nicht da ist an mittelmäßigen Belägen. Ich hab durch Glück ne sau gute Mische gefunden und selbst da (obwohl sie locker mit cousts zu vergleichen sind) ist kein Bedarf. 
Wenn du für dich selbst testen willst kann ich dir für den EK ein paar Untersetzer schicken und da klebste dann einfach alles drauf was du findest, so ähnlich hab ich auch angefangen.


----------



## JP Trialer (10. Juli 2009)

das wär super 

hier mal meine e-mailadresse:

[email protected]

Kannst mir ja mal schreiben in welcher stückzahl du mir welchegeben könntest und für welchen Preis .

ich will die diger eh nur für mich testen.
erfahrung sammeln

spaß haben


----------



## family-biker (5. Oktober 2013)

fetter bump!!!
was ist denn eigentlich daraus geworden?
ich mach mittlererweile selber nachfüllbeläge für alubackings und vielleicht könnte man ja erfahrungen austauschen (oder zumindest aus anderer leute fehler klug werden hahaha)


----------



## Sasha (11. Oktober 2013)

Interessant was ich hier sehe,also ich hatte früher mal so rote Bremsbeläge von "ich glaube von tryall" die waren echt die geilsten!
Leider gibt es die lange nicht mehr,und ich bin seid dem keinen Belägen begegnet die mir wirklich zusagen,die sind alle immer so schnell runter Gefahren :/
Hab auf der Arbeit aus einem Reststück Hartgummi auch mal welche gefräst,aber die waren trotzdem noch zu weich!
Gibt es da eine bestimmte Bezeichnung für eine gute Mischung?
Ich hätte nämlich conection zu einer Firma die vulkanisieren kann,bzw die sowas halt machen.


----------



## family-biker (11. Oktober 2013)

die gängigsten materialien sind polyurethan-elastomere,nitril-butadien-kautschuk und polysulfone,die eigenschaften variieren aber sehr stark,am "klebrigsten" wirkt polyurethan,den besten druckpunkt und halt an der kante gibt NBR.sulfone sind am verschleissärmsten zu ungunsten der restlichen eigenschaften

alles nicht so einfach,bin selber gerade im try-and-error system zugange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (27. April 2014)

nochmal fetter bump!
meine hauen hin,aber dermassen 

mehr info möchte ich zum aktuellen zeitpunkt nicht geben,aber wer sich polyurethankautschuk zwischen 85-90a shorehärte besorgt,ist auf der richtigen spur,seine eigenen pads zu giessen.

ich feile noch ein wenig an der zusammensetzung was die verwendung auf verschiedenen felgen angeht(glatt,fein oder grob geflext...)

aber alles in allem bin ich der serienreife nah,jetzt heissts TESTEN TESTEN TESTEN


----------



## Typhi (28. April 2014)

Also wer evtl. Pads zum Testen abgeben möchte, sag bescheid


----------



## -OX- (28. April 2014)

@ Family-Biker
Mit den Backings ist es wohl so wie hier auch schon geschrieben
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alu-backings-refill-belaege.506393

Sie sind wohl nicht alle ganz gleich. Ich habe hier auch die Backings von den Rockpats
und die sind etwas größer (minimal) als z.B. die von den Phatworks
die Rockpats Backings sind auch etwas tiefer ca.4mm die Phatworks ca. 3mm
Ich bring die Rockpats-Backings mal mit zur Session am 1.6


----------



## family-biker (28. April 2014)

ich muss mal schauen,der robsen hat einen mit ner cnc fräse am haken,und ich habe ein cad file von der form entworfen(screenshot oben)

der produktion im grossen stil steht fast nix mehr im wege 

aber bring die doch trotzem mal mit,bestimmt interessant,die unterschiede zu sehen.ich nehm dann ein paar satz fertige beläge mit,bin mal gespannt,ob die einfach so passen


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. April 2014)

Tiefe kann man ja mit 2k Kleber ausgleichen und in der Länge wird dann einfach was vom Belag abgeschnitten. Wenn sie allerdings zu kurz sind, weiß ich nicht, ob der Kleber auch das ausgleichen kann, da ja dort die Belastung ist.


----------



## family-biker (28. April 2014)

ich hab bisher immer was abschneiden bzw -schleifen müssen,von anfang an war der plan,in übermass zu fertigen.
dazuschneiden geht ja schlecht


----------

